# Array



## Olafxiv (25. Dez 2003)

Hi Leutls

Wie mach ich ein einfaches Array in J2ME?

Möchte gern 10 Strings einlesen, und die später mit einem Zufalsgenerator auslesen.

Danke


----------



## bröggle (25. Dez 2003)

genauso wie im normalen java:


import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*;

public class neu extends MIDlet {

public void startApp()
{
String[] neu_arr=new String[10];//Stringarray mit 10 einträgen
}
public void pauseApp() {}

public void destroyApp(boolean unconditional) {}
}


----------



## Olafxiv (25. Dez 2003)

danke!


----------

